# Mac Pigment Addiction...



## xxainixx (Nov 25, 2008)

like seriously! im addicted. i know that i wont finish up the whole goddamn jar in my lifetime but i want to get them all!! 

im a broke student but i will still squeeze money out to buy them, looking at swatching them makes me happy. 

anyone have this addiction? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















does anyone know of a rehabilitation centre?


----------



## knoxydoll (Nov 25, 2008)

I've finished jars before. 
I've finished a dark soul, vanilla, violet and melon. 
Some that are getting empty are Smoke Signals, and Landscape green (mind you I gave a nice sample of this to my friend).


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't own pigments for now, but i'm about to get them and i don't know where to start lol. I just want them all!!! That's so crazy!


----------



## Kimmer (Nov 25, 2008)

N/A


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 25, 2008)

i'm nearing finishing vanilla. i use it as my highlight colour so thats why. its such a versatile colour... theres a video on youtube where a girl explains all the uses of it. you can mix it with your moisturiser n stuff like that. i sometimes use it as a cheek highlight.


----------



## Vanilla_Mint (Nov 25, 2008)

I love looking at pigments too! I want to play with them but the MAs in my MAC store don't give pigment samples and I can't bring myself to buy a whole jar. I wish they would sell smaller sized jars bc one would last a lifetime for me!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Nov 25, 2008)

You may buy samples, they last not that long, but it's fun playing with them!


----------



## nico (Nov 25, 2008)

I like pigments more than eyeshadows.The colour pay off is better and they are more shimmery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm afraid they will expire before I finish them up


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Nov 25, 2008)

I saw somewhere that they are good for 3 years... this should give you enough time to finish them, no?


----------



## Shaquille (Nov 25, 2008)

*Shoegal*, yes.. but if you have tons of pigments of different colors and you don't wear the same color everyday, they won't finish in 3 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have this addiction as well. But instead of buying the entire jars I tend to swap and buy per teaspoon sizes. I do buy a couple of full jars but then I swap and sell them..


----------



## user47 (Nov 25, 2008)

I have more pigments than I do eyeshadows.

Pigments are how I found love with MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only buy full sized pigments that I absolutely love and will use on a daily basis. As for the other colors, I buy samples of them.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 25, 2008)

I KNOW i have this OCD addiction with mac pigments i think i have almost every pigment that MAC has ever made -_-.  I've gotten halfway through with your ladyship pigment in just 1 year.  I finished a vanilla pigment in 4-5 years.  I also got halfway through with sunndaze and coco pigments but its been yearrs since i had them.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 25, 2008)

I love the MAC pigments! I love using Vanilla everyday and I'm not even finished with it. I also have Dark Soul, Off the Radar and Electric Coral.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL, tell me about it! If a collection with pigments comes out, I actually cut my morning coffee & snacks budget just to have a bit more money, in case I love the pigment so much that I want a back-up or two!! 

I know I will never finish any of my pigments but just looking at them when I am feeling mad or depressed is enough to make my day a bit calmer & brighter, ha ha. I've come to thinking that I don't need fishes in an aquarium (supposed to calm you down while feeding them), I just need to open the storage for my pigments & start arranging them by color and all the worries in the world just disappear.


----------



## sambibabe (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL.. This is why I love coming to Specktra! My friends think I need an intervention for my MAC addiction, but here everyone has some kind of MAC addiction, which makes me feel absolutely normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I am addicted to the pigments and my eye makeup is not complete without it.  Girls gotta have a bit of bling bling on her eyes!


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 25, 2008)

i just started getting into pigments i bought my first 2 full jars at a cco and i just bought spiritualize from metal-x and im hooked they are soo gorgeous and the color pay off is deffi better then the eyeshadows and im looking forward to getting some more and i didn't think they pigments expired.. do they ?


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 25, 2008)

I have lots of pigments and glitters and even more samples of them but I rarely grab for them unless I specifically need a certain color. They're just soooo much harder to work with!


----------



## sweetie0716 (Nov 25, 2008)

All cosmetics expire!! The powders last longer than liquids, but they still do. I wouldnt throw away my pigments after 3 years though.


----------



## sweetie0716 (Nov 25, 2008)

All cosmetics expire!! The powders last longer than liquids, but they still do. I wouldnt throw away my pigments after 3 years though.


----------



## knoxydoll (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimmer* 

 
_PBI - out of kind curiosity, I have to ask ... how did you manage to finish whole jars of pigment?_

 
I use them daily and I use them for more than just makeup, or even just on the eyes. I've done a lot of nail polishes with them and I love them in lip glosses. I also do a lot of theater facechart runthroughs on myself before I do them on someone else (or if it's for my costume then I do). I use/used a lot of pigments wet as liner too. It just kind of all adds up.


----------



## Penn (Nov 26, 2008)

I am addicted too...but I rarely use them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's horrible. But I always open the jars from time to time and just swatch it while oooing and aaahhing over it. I never knew they expired either, I guess I was being ignorant and took it literally when the MA's tell me they will last forever haha silly me.
I might just use them more often now. Actually...I rarely use a lot of my make up but I keep buying it...its a sick addiction.


----------



## panda0410 (Nov 26, 2008)

Ack! This is the thread for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have had almost every pigment MAC has ever made and still have many of them!

As for expiration, store them right and they can last for MUCH longer than 3 years... I have pigments that 7 years old and a few that are up to 10 years old and they are just fine


----------



## xxainixx (Nov 26, 2008)

pigments are powder products, which means that bacteria doesnt really *like* them.. so i like to think they last for a zillion years ^^


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 26, 2008)

i do agree they are harder to work with that's why i never bought them or used them until 2 months ago


----------



## xxainixx (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_i do agree they are harder to work with that's why i never bought them or used them until 2 months ago_

 

press them!! their easier to work with then


----------



## nico (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm not gonna throw my pigments away after 3 years .They will age with me


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm addicted to pigments too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If I had the money I'd buy every single one!!


----------



## Penn (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_Ack! This is the thread for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have had almost every pigment MAC has ever made and still have many of them!

As for expiration, store them right and they can last for MUCH longer than 3 years... I have pigments that 7 years old and a few that are up to 10 years old and they are just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What is the proper way of storing them? I would like to extend my pigments shelf life as long as possible haha


----------



## nico (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_What is the proper way of storing them? I would like to extend my pigments shelf life as long as possible haha_

 
keep them under your pillow


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Nov 26, 2008)

I also have mac pigments that date all the way to 2001, and they still smell, feel, and look like i just bought them.  I have almost 100 pigments!  I also sell pigment samples so i have to be sanitary.

I think here are some pigment do's and dont's for longevity.

-Don't dip your brush (especially wet) into the cover or plastic.  Do scoop out the amount you need and place it on your hand or a petri dish.

-Do store them in a cool room in a shaded area. Whatever you do don't store it in the bathroom!

-I would also invest in 5 gram jars and place x amount into the jar that way you can dip your brush into the jar without contaminating all of the pigment.  Plus you will thank yourself if when you accidentally knock down your sample jar... *sobs*

I guess that's about it.  I guess the best way to preserve it is try not to contaminate the whole pigment.


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 26, 2008)

I only have:

-Melon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  my loverrr
-Provence
-Pastorale
-Violet
-Cornflower


and samples of vanilla & pink bronze.. and I have *definitely* caught the bug! 
I want them allllll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I want to buy samples though! But im afraid of the authenticity issue. Are there any lovely, honest specktra ladies that have a nice range of pgmt samples?  PM me!


----------



## xxAngelxx (Nov 26, 2008)

I've really just started buying pigments this past summer. I'm up to 13 full size ones, 6 vials, a glitter, a glitter vial, and a bunch of pigment samples. Now, I just want more!


----------



## Cinci (Nov 26, 2008)

i've never finished a jar yet, but if I do, it will be Shimmertime..  I wear this almost everyday, so I bought a back up just incase.

I usually prefer the full jars, but for colors that I know I wont be using much, I'll just buy a sample.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 26, 2008)

I love pigments much more than eyeshadows. I have about 25 samples and 12 full size. The ones I have in full size are the ones I use the most. Even then I don't think I'll ever go through them. I'll probably just pass them to my daughter (well, I don't have kinds now, I'm talking about future). My full size pigments are:

Vanilla
Blonde's Gold
Tan
Melon
Pink Pearl
Rose
Mutiny
Violet
Heritage Rouge
Blue Brown
Emerald Green
Chartreuse


----------



## HeatherAnn (Nov 26, 2008)

I LOVE Pigments!  I just love the way they look in the jar.  I only buy full size jars because I like them to look uniform!  It's the OCD in me... I couldn't bear to have a sample or one of the holiday sets.  It wouldn't match the rest!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I have lots of pigments and glitters and even more samples of them but I rarely grab for them unless I specifically need a certain color. They're just soooo much harder to work with!_

 
I don't know if I'd say they're harder to work with, but they're definitely much messier than pressed shadows. I don't care to admit how many full size pigments I have, but I rarely use them. I used to love them (and honestly I was completely obsessed with having them all), but now, I find I don't like them as much because of how shimmery they are. I wish now that I had more samples unless it's colors that I just love. I don't even want to think about how much money I have invested in them.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 26, 2008)

Yesterday i fell in love with pigments all over again. I wore blondes gold on my whole lid, with heritage rouge in the crease... and plum dressing on the outer v. My date told my I have the best eye makeup of any girl he's ever seen.

I also loooove wearing teal as a liner after mixing it with some fix+.. sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Tinnsla (Nov 26, 2008)

I love pigments, but i only buy samples, since they are soooo expensive!! I love my naked, melon, burnt burgundy and naval blue (really pretty when used wet)!!


----------



## xxainixx (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_Yesterday i fell in love with pigments all over again. I wore blondes gold on my whole lid, with heritage rouge in the crease... and plum dressing on the outer v. My date told my I have the best eye makeup of any girl he's ever seen.

I also loooove wearing teal as a liner after mixing it with some fix+.. sooooo cute!!!_

 

that sounds GORGEOUS! i think i would have to try it out one day


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Nov 27, 2008)

I feel the same way! i LOVE LOVE LOVE pigments! I want more and more all the time. I wish I could find coco and deckchair though. I just saw swatches of them online and i want them! but of course they are 60 bucks on ebay!


----------



## Kimmer (Nov 28, 2008)

N/A


----------



## Lapis (Nov 29, 2008)

I got bitten by the pigment bug and I have over 20, I love them I use them pretty frequently.
I don't think I'll ever own all ever tho


----------



## Kimmer (Nov 29, 2008)

N/A


----------



## panda0410 (Nov 30, 2008)

Storing is easy, but making sure you dont contaminate the jar is just as important. They need to be ~

1) kept in a cool, dark, dry place. Light, heat and humidity affect them. I keep mine in a dresser drawer in my bedroom away from it. I keep them upside down, so some of lids are scratched but thats so I can see which colours they are. All my back-up pigments are in original boxes, in another drawer at the base of my dresser.
2) dont ever use them direct from the jar! This is so important if you know that you arent going to use the whole jar within a few years. Place a small amount from a sterile spoon into a sample jar and use your pigment from the sample jar only. Never dip brushes or fingers into the original pot!
3) Make sure they are sealed properly. If the lids arent on properly then no matter where you store them they will be affected.

I have had a few that turned yukky on me.... my very first Frost went a horrible yellow colour and clumped in the jar... I ditched it. My first Maroon kind of sweated and turned into a horrible icky mess inside it jar - I was distraught to have to ditch it, my second one is stashed away safely so it doesnt happen again!!

I have also heard of pigments in vials turning as well, changing colours and or becoming quite sticky so make sure if you have vials you keep them in a cool dark place as well


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Uhm does anyone else here DISPICE frost pigment? I thought it looked so pretty in swatches but on its just a hot glittery mess. wtf


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 30, 2008)

I love my pigments. Right now I have 18 full jars and am waiting to get one more any time soon. My first MAC purhaces were infact Frost and Teal pigments, Frost can be quite tricky if you want to use it as an e/s it's better to use it wet but I love it as a highlight when I'm goign out dancing to a club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pigments and MSF's are my biggest addictions when it comes to MAC. Last week I pressed all my pigments to empty e/s pans so I could put them in my 15 pan palettes, I don't have problem using them as powder but this way I know I will be using them more.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_As for expiration, store them right and they can last for MUCH longer than 3 years... I have pigments that 7 years old and a few that are up to 10 years old and they are just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep!  My first MAC product was Frost pigment in 1999.  I still have plenty left and it looks/wears the same as when I got it 9 years ago!

Just be sure and avoid water/humidity...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AdlersMommy22* 

 
_Uhm does anyone else here DISPICE frost pigment? I thought it looked so pretty in swatches but on its just a hot glittery mess. wtf_

 
LOL, this is why I still have so much after 9 YEARS!!!


----------



## Ambonee (Dec 7, 2008)

Pigments are L
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VE! 

I own all but 9 MAC has ever made. I have that uncontrollable urge to buy them when they come out with new ones. I know I will never use all of them up in a million years, but I don't care. They are by far my FAVORITE MAC product of all time! Now I just need to get my hands on those 9 and my collection will be perfect. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and guys, add Frost pigment to your regular body lotion and it adds the PERFECT shimmer, put it on your legs, your arms, your chest (if wearing a low cut shirt) it's GORGEOUS! Especially under lights/the sun. Just a suggestion, especially for those of you who hate it!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 7, 2008)

I am a T*OTAL* lover of MAC pigments which is why I got a little very sad when I had to pack all 60+ full size pigments and ship them off to California!!!!! You better believe I bubble wrapped the hell out of that package and got insurance. 

Oh and yes, Frost is a pain in the ass to work with. I only got it because a MA said she had it on her cheek bone but I now know she was lying out of her ass.


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 7, 2008)

I too am all very taken in by these little jars of heaven. <3 It's almost as if the colourful allure is all too much whenever I set foot in any MAC store! I have about 40 so far now, mostly jars, some vials in there too. I don't do samples, I have never been able to work out why. I think it's an OCD thing!

In all seriousness though they are absolutely fantastic products, very versatile, are easy to work with usually, last you more years than you'd care to imagine... I also prefer the finishes on pigments to that of the e/s, I think it's the satin, sparkly quality that I like.


----------



## *Gigi* (Dec 8, 2008)

Pigments made me love MAC.  I had a couple MAC shadows that didn't impress me, so I figured MAC was just another overrated MU brand... that is till I tried the pigments.  I have a gazillion 1/2 tsp samples, and the any FS i have is Golders Green.  I just ordered Spiritualize and can't wait to get it! my faves by far are- Chartruese, True Chartruese, Chocolate brown, Old Gold, green brown, blue brown, emerald green and bright fushia.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok... so... my addiction has really came to a reality, i bought TONS of them during my first haulage - which, by the way, i shared with you all on Specktra - i felt ashamed for some hours and then... I JUST DIDN'T CARE... i'm proud of loving pigmentssssssss, yeahhhhhh!!!


----------



## JaiLeeP (Mar 22, 2011)

Old thread. but I have to add.. I can't get enough of pigments. Old jars, new jars, samples lol. Definitely addicted =)


----------



## babycoconut (Mar 23, 2011)

I am late. I just started using pigments...but now I found out about them I can't go back. I feel the staying power and the pigmentation is better than most eyeshadows. I also like having the jars and looking at them!


----------



## rockin (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm Dawn and I am a MAC pigment collecting addict.  I currently own 57 full size pigments, 14 full size glitters, 9 pigment samples and a Holiday set of 5 pigment vials.  I'm considering parting with the vials set, though, as I have never used it, and I now have all those colours in full size jars anyway.


----------



## dvinerevelation (Aug 27, 2011)

I just started collecting Pigments...have old and new jars.  This is becoming an obsession.  They are absolutely my favorite makeup product.  Any time I stop by mac store or cco, I HAVE to pick some up.


----------



## xintricate (Aug 28, 2011)

woah, i have to say i'm very impressed by the people who have been able to finish several jars of pigments! i only have a small sample of vanilla (which is absolutely gorgeous) and it's lasted me quite a while already


----------



## Care (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm a pigment addict too!  I remember buying my first (Night Light) in 07 at a CCO and being hooked ever since.  My total is now 172, and I'm only missing 4 .

  	Never finished a jar (not counting the ones for pigment samples), but they do get loved!


----------



## orchid1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Recently I bought a samples of pigment, and I must say that they are gorgeous, I want them allll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I whant the full size of Vanilla, because I use it on eyes, face, beautiful color and shimmery... I love her... Kitchmas mmmm, gorgeus, Violet,ahhhh  There's a lot of beautiful pigments, and i think that I'll bankrupt...


----------



## ivcika (Oct 10, 2011)

I have full size of Vanilla and hope to have many more


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Oct 15, 2011)

MAC Pigments are awesome!!! Even though the new jars are starting to grow on me but I will always love the 7.5g jars!


----------



## Renemacaddict (Dec 21, 2014)

Hope this thread will be continued with all mac pigment addicts come together chatting on the pigments y'all have.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm a pigment addict, I have 120 pigments and counting


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 31, 2014)

I love pigments too!  Though I don't have all that many yet I plan to remedythat!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 31, 2014)

I have more pigments than I know what to do with, yet to finish a jar but I still buy and love them. I love byung the sets at the holiday time because they work perfectly for my needs, but still have yet to finish one of those, naked is the closest i have come.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 1, 2015)

liquidsirenhoney said:


> I have more pigments than I know what to do with, yet to finish a jar but I still buy and love them. I love byung the sets at the holiday time because they work perfectly for my needs, but still have yet to finish one of those, naked is the closest i have come.


  I use them, but can't finish an entire jar. I love using them to create random lip looks


----------



## CCKK (Jan 8, 2015)

Okay, newbie with the pigments here! Although, I did OD on the holiday ones; I have yet to get started> I know Fix it Plus is what I need but I have heard a variety of brushes to get.  Please inform which one

  thank you in advance


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jan 18, 2015)

CCKK said:


> Okay, newbie with the pigments here! Although, I did OD on the holiday ones; I have yet to get started> I know Fix it Plus is what I need but I have heard a variety of brushes to get.  Please inform which one  thank you in advance


  Hi  You can use any sort of make up brush and mixing mediums. I like to use a tiny bit of pigment and a lip gloss to make my own lip colour (just make sure the pigment that you use on your lips are lip safe)


----------



## Bwachte (Jan 23, 2015)

The pigments are amazing! I've gone through multiple vanilla jars. Violet is another favorite


----------



## makeupmaven718 (Jun 15, 2015)

Ive got about 100 at this point. And I know I'll never finish them.  I've considered sampling them off.  I bought 3 and 5 gram jars with sifters. But I've got no idea what a fair price would be for 1/2 tsp which fits in the 5 gram jars.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Jun 15, 2015)

makeupmaven718 said:


> Ive got about 100 at this point. And I know I'll never finish them.  I've considered sampling them off.  I bought 3 and 5 gram jars with sifters. But I've got no idea what a fair price would be for 1/2 tsp which fits in the 5 gram jars.


  I've seen some sellers sell samples in the £3-£7 region on eBay. I was gonna mix some of the pigments I've got and sell them. I got too many (120+)


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 19, 2015)

OMG I love MAC pigments too! Wish there was an easier way to use them though. :-(


----------

